# 2D/3D on HD2400 mobility VGA



## megapowa (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm new in the freebsd world and i wondering why there it isn't 2D and 3D acceleration on freebsd?
I have a hd2400 mobility vga.


----------



## adamk (Nov 15, 2010)

For your GPU, there is 2D and 3D acceleration.  HD5xxx cards do not have acceleration because the necessary kernel components haven't been ported from Linux.  HD6xxx cards do not even have acceleration on Linux (though it will probably happen shortly).

All radeons, up to and including the HD4950, should work with 2D and 3D acceleration.

Adam


----------



## megapowa (Nov 15, 2010)

And that means I can enable the compis cube and all other compositore with "FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE"?
The glxgears run. But the kwin effect-s not working and the compiz give me a white/yellow screen.


----------



## adamk (Nov 15, 2010)

What's the output of [cmd=]glxinfo | grep -i render[/cmd]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2010)

( thread split off )


----------



## megapowa (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry for the late 


```
$ glxinfo | grep -i render
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
```


----------



## adamk (Nov 16, 2010)

Did you set WITHOUT_NOUVEAU to yes in /etc/make.conf before building graphics/libdrm graphics/dri and graphics/libGL ?


----------



## megapowa (Nov 16, 2010)

No i did not build any package!
I use the pkg_add tool to install the KDE4 and XORG packages.

I use an old "how to" to setup/install the system.


----------



## adamk (Nov 16, 2010)

What's the output of 'pkg_info | grep libGL' ?

If it's less than libGL-7.6.1, you will need to set that variable in /etc/make.conf and rebuilds those ports that I mentioned above.

Adam


----------



## megapowa (Nov 16, 2010)

This is the output:


```
$ pkg_info | grep libGL
libGL-7.4.4         OpenGL library that renders using GLX or DRI
libGLU-7.4.4        OpenGL utility library
```



> If it's less than libGL-7.6.1, you will need to set that variable in /etc/make.conf and rebuilds those ports that I mentioned above.



I don't know how to set up these varibles, Pls give me some detail about how to set up and how to build the packages etc...


----------



## adamk (Nov 16, 2010)

Put this line in /etc/make.conf (create the file if it's missing):


```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```

Then build the ports I mentioned.  I suggest taking a look at the ports section of the handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html

Adam


----------



## megapowa (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok, I'm done. All packages reinstalled. 
Now my grep output is:


```
$ glxinfo | grep -i render
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV610 94C9) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
```

In systemsettings "kde 4.4.5" 



> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
> 
> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.



I don't have xorg.conf file. I use the Xorg.0.log which is here: http://pastebin.com/FiSq6YDz


----------



## adamk (Nov 16, 2010)

The issue now is that Xorg, by default on FreeBSD, does not enable AIGLX.  You'll have to create an xorg.conf file, which you can do with 'Xorg -configure'.  Then edit the ServerLayout section and add this line:


```
Option		"AIGLX" "on"
```

Then restart X and you should be able to enable desktop effects.

Adam


----------



## megapowa (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you! It is working now.


----------

